# Gospog's Mecha Crusade Story Hour!



## Gospog (Oct 3, 2002)

Hello, everyone. Our first session of Mecha Crusade isn't until next week (Wednesday), but I thought I'd start this thread by sharing the background info that I mailed to my players.

I didn't care for the back-story in Polyhedron, so I just threw together my own.  Basically, it's just a rip off of various Force Five cartoons from the 1980's. (hence the title Force Six)

Special thanks goes to Dr. Nuncheon for invaluable feedback and suggestions.  Speaking of feedback, I always appreciate yours.

OK, here we go:

____________________________________________________

Force Six:  Strike Force!

Earth is under attack from the Dark Horror Core!  The DHC is winning because of thier superior teleportation technology.  They are able to teleport troops and giant robots to the edge of Earth's atmosphere, attacking before we can mount a proper defence.  No one knows where these troops are teleported from.

Desperate, the governments of the world (well, most of them) have pooled thier resources to create the Strike Force Project!  The first and most important result of the the Strike Force Project  was the development of the Omega Scanner.  When the DHC teleports into an area, the target point for the teleport begins to collect a certain kind of radiation from the surrounding area.  Terran scientists call this radiation Omega radiation.  The Omega Scanner is a network of scanning devices that cover the globe.  These devices can detect a buildup of Omega radiation, giving the forces of Earth a vital 10-20 minute warning of impending alien attack!

The first few incarnations of Strike Force sent conventional troops and aircraft to these "Omega hot spots".  This was marginally effective, but no match for the Dark Horror Cores' Saucer Robots!  Strike Force Five was the first Strike Force to employ the Bio-Booster armor.

Bio-Booster armor is about 30 feet tall armor and augments the wearers' every move.  A direct connection to the pilots' nervous system allows lightning quick reactions to danger.  Strike Force Five wore the first Bio-Booster prototypes.  They did extremely well against DHC attacks, but thier service ended in dissaster.  It was discovered, far too late, that use of the Bio-Booster armor places a tremendous strain on the body of the wearer.  Muscles, joints, tendons, even the wearers' bones are pushed to the breaking point and beyond.  In a particularly viscious fight against a trio of giant saucer robots, Strike Force Five literally tore itself apart.  They only survivor was Tim Hawkins, who pushed his body so hard, the resultant bio-feedback fried his mind, making him quite mad.

Strike Force Six has been built on newer technology, and takes into account the terrible lessons learned by Strike Force Five.  Every member of Strike Force Six is a cyborg.  The majority of his or her body has been replaced by incredibly strong bionic parts.  This allows the wearer to endure the strain of wearing Bio-Booster armor with greater success.  Also, the armor worn by Strike Force Six produces less neural feedback than the previous model.

Of course, all of this is just theory right now.  It's about to be tested.  By you.  Welcome to Strike Force Six.  Oh, and by the way, that alarm you hear is the Omega Sensor alarm.  

Suit up.


----------



## Gospog (Oct 3, 2002)

*The Mecha*

For this game, I knew I needed giant robots, but didn't want to spend a fortune.  Luckily, I found some cool 6" tall Mecha at a discount store for $2 each.  I bought four.  You can see one in this picture:

http://gospog.tripod.com/mecha.JPG

But now I had a problem:  I couldn't expect every player to use an identical Mecha.  This would also raise serious problems on the game board.  So I set about converting the original Mecha into three variants.  The first variant, the Reaper, can be seen at the URL below:

http://gospog.tripod.com/reaper1.jpg

NOTE: I am still using Tripod for my pics.  You need to copy and paste the URL into your browser address window to see the pics.  If anyone wants to host these pics and re-post them, I would be immensely grateful (Tsunami, you out there, ol' buddy?) 

Feedback always appreciated.


----------



## Davelozzi (Oct 4, 2002)

Those were the same mecha?  Nice work.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 4, 2002)

Your miniature skills, both for this campaign and the last one, amaze me to no end.

How are the mecha rules, in your opinion?


----------



## Gospog (Oct 5, 2002)

Dave,

Thanks.  Wait until you see the other ones!  Noone will get thier mecha confused with anyone elses', I promise!

Caliber,

Thanks for the praise!  This was the most fun I've had on a project in a long time.  
As for the rules, I will be able to give you a better idea after Wednesday.  But so far, they seem pretty straight-forward.  The mecha is treated like a BIG suit of armor.  It adds to your Str and Defense, and is given a hardness rating.  The game is based totally on D20 Modern, so I am using Shadow Chasers for starting classes, and winging it.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## MDSnowman (Oct 8, 2002)

*Mecha Fun & Game*

Wow this looks amazing. I've watched enough Mecha Anime to realize how much fun it can be (I'm especially fond of Gai's obsession with Mecha Anime in Nadesico.. always a nice touch). I hope to hear more about this campaign, and maybe start my own Mecha campaign sometime.
-Andrew Snow


----------



## Gospog (Oct 8, 2002)

*Radio Waves*

Thanks, MD!  Good luck to you in your own efforts.

And just FYI, as the game begins tomorrow, I thought it might be a good idea to post the title of the adventure.  It's called:

Radio Waves

Updates (real ones) very soon.  Stay tuned!


----------



## MDSnowman (Oct 10, 2002)

*Mecha*

Here have a friendly Bump


----------



## Gospog (Oct 10, 2002)

Well, the game was last night, and it was a great success!  The full write-up is on the way, but here's a list of the players and characters.  Where possible, I've referred to them by their EnWorld screen name.

fluffaderm as Biznitch
Dave_Lozzi as Manuel
Pirate Cat as Jake Gulliver
Josh as Johnny Axelrod
Matt as Cecil Cooper

Johnny Axelrod:  Johnny’s heart is as dark as his glasses.  He’s from the mean streets of LA and never lets anyone forget it.  Johnny was volunteered for Force Six by his parole officer.  In the field, Johnny pilots Spartan, the only mecha on the team with a shield. He also carries a Typhoon laser cannon as a matter of course. 

 Cecil Cooper:  Cecil Cooper has a serious twinkie habit, but he never lets that keep him from wherever the action is.  In combat, he tends to be level-headed and a real team player.  In the field, Cecil pilots Praetor, a mecha built for flight and fancy maneuvers.

 Manuel:  Manuel signed up with Force Six to better his lot in life.  His job before joining Force Six was less than glamorous, but now he pilots Desert Storm, a mecha bristling with giant weapons.  He’s not as fast as some other mecha, but he hits DHC robots like a ton of bricks.

 Jake Gulliver:  Jake was serving a life sentence in a federal penitentiary.  Two things got his sentence commuted: 1, He is an expert at piloting a mecha into close combat. 2, He is totally expendable.  Jake pilots Reaper, and prefers to get up close and personal with the enemy before showing them the business end of his energy scythe. 

Biznitch:  This young woman woke up in the hospital, with no memory of who she is or where she’s from.  The only clue was her shirt, which said “Biznitch”.  A brief discussion with Johnny Axelrod cemented this appellation, at least for now.  Biznitch pilots Wrecker, the only ground-based mecha.  Wrecker is able to repair damage to itself with nano-machines, but Biznitch is mainly interested in dealing out damage with her Comet gatling laser and the neovulcanium fists of her mecha.


----------



## Gospog (Oct 10, 2002)

*Chapter One*

The time: The year 2050
The Place:  Omega HQ, a top-secret bunker under Washington DC

Force Six strides proudly down the pristine white halls of Omega HQ.  A rag-tag bunch, there is a quiet confidence to some of them.  Others in the group merely exude an aura of menace and violence about to erupt.  They all wear jumpsuits with the Force Six patch, and each one carries standard issue weapons: a pistol and a commando carbine.

Force Six is going to a briefing with Dr. Hi-Tech, the head of R&D for the Force Six project.  They are in no particular hurry, as they have about ten minutes until the meeting.  Coming the other way down the hall is a woman (pretty, late 30’s) and a small boy walking quickly the other way.  The woman is quietly crying.

Johnny Axelrod notices that the woman just dropped her car keys as she turned a corner from a side corridor.  He deftly snatches the keys up from the floor and puts them in his pocket.  Jake turns an appraising eye to the woman and the boy.  He immediately notices that while the woman is wearing her badge granting her clearance, the little boy is not.  His commando carbine instantly comes up, it's muzzle pointing directly at the little boy.

JAKE: Unauthorized personnel!  Assume the position!

As the security-conscious group rings around the crying woman, a young man in a white lab coat runs up with his hands raised in a placating gesture.  Force Six knows this man, Pete Imai, as a lab assistant at Omega HQ.

PETE:  Jake! Jake! It's ok, he's cleared for this area.

JAKE: This little kid?  He's cleared?  I don't buy it.  Seems like a real mystery to me.

PETE: Jake, if you don't put that gun down, the only mystery is going to be where we're all going to stand in line for our unemployment checks.  This is the family of a...very important man.

Reluctantly, Jake lowers his carbine.

PETE:  I'm really glad no live ammunition is allowed inside HQ.  I'm terribly sorry, Mrs. Hawkins.

Cecil surreptitiously elbows Johnny in the ribs.

CECIL: Hey, man, give the lady her car keys.

Johnny stands in front of the woman, her keys hanging from his outstretched finger.  Before she can grab them he asks her something very rude (censored), eliciting a horrified shriek from the woman, and laughter from her son.  Hysterical, she grabs the car keys and runs down the white hallway, young boy in tow.

PETE: You guys have spirit, that's important.  But I think your attitude might need a little adjustment.  Have any of you ever considered the true meaning sacrifice?  For your country...for the world?  

Biznitch hold up her bionic hand.  Manuel gestures to his cybernetic eye.

PETE:  Impressive.  But I'd like you to meet someone who can really put this into perspective for you.  

Force Six has a few minutes before thier briefing, so they follow Pete down the corridor that the crying woman emerged from.  Pete leads them to a maximum security door.  He presses his eye up to the retinal scanner.  Giant steel pistons slide back, and a green light flashes above the door.  The door slides open.

The room they enter is part apartment, part ICU.  Everwhere complicated medical machinery clicks and hums.  All of the machinery is hooked up to one man.  Tim Hawkins is a mess.  He is in a wheelchair.  One leg and one arm do not bend quite right.  There is a vocalizer device pressed up against his throat.  He seems alert and nods to Force Six as they enter.

PETE: Mr. Hawkins, this is Force Six, the new team…to fight the Dark Horror Core.

 Tim Hawkins eyes grow wide at that, he sputters a little. 

PETE: Force Six, may I present a true hero, Dr. Timothy Hawkins.

CECIL: It's an honor to meet you, sir.

JAKE: I admire your work killing aliens.

Tim Hawkins grabs onto Biznitchs' sleeve.

TIM HAWKINS:  I did it for her…for Maria.  I did it all for her.   Keep her safe.

Hawkins then turns to Cecil, locking eyes with the startled young man.

TIM HAWKINS:  I...hear...Omega...waves...in...my...head.

PETE:  Okaaay.  You guys had better be geting to your meeting.  I'll walk you down.

Nervous goodbyes are muttered to a sleeping Tim Hawkins.

CUT SCENE: The Briefing.  Most of Force Six are seated in chairs around a large white table.  Jake and Manuel are standing, looking ill at ease.  At the head of the oblong table is Dr. Hi-Tech.  The Professor is a short, wide man in his late 40’s.  He has bushy hair  and a mustache to match.  He wears a white lab coat which has been cleaner, and a comically large tie.

“Well, for your first mission, we’ve given you a cake walk.  Should not really be a problem at all.  The Omega Sensor in the Santa Cruz mountains has stopped working.  At least, it’s stopped sending HQ Omega telemetry.  We need to know why.  Normally, we’d send a repair crew first thing, but we can’t rule out the 
possibility of foul play. The men that crew that station are not responding to our efforts to contact them.  Very unusual.”

“You’ll be given weapons and climbing gear.  The path to the station is treacherous at points, but the weather around the mountains is particularly foul right now.  

Torrential rains are making it quite dangerous to fly near there, so that rules out Mecha and conventional aircraft, like helicopters.  You’ll be going up on foot.”

“There is one piece of good news:  We’ve perfected the Mecha Transit Process.  Or at least, I think I have.  If you have need of your Mecha while on this mission, simply press the fetish hanging from your neck.  This should transport your mech safely to you. <Biznitch immediately presses her fetish.>  They will not work inside of Omega HQ, I'm afraid.  You will still have to climb insidethe mecha, of course.  Touching the fetish again will return the Mecha to  hangar bay 51.  I would , however, get out of the Mecha first.  The transport effect can be…uncomfortable for a living creature.  Well, I think it can be.  I haven’t exactly tested it on a living creature <mumble, mumble>.”

JAKE:  What does satellite surveillance tell us about the situation at the Omega center?

Dr. Hi-Tech:  Unfortuneately, the foul weather has precluded much inteligence gathering.  We can tell you that the center is still there, and that's about it.  As I said, you'll be given all the climbing and survival gear you'll be needing, as well as a few handguns and rifles.  I'm afraid we can't spare more than that.  Pack your gear, you'll be leaving immediately.  Good luck.


----------



## Davelozzi (Oct 10, 2002)

Gospog said:
			
		

> * Manuel:  Manuel signed up with Force Six...He’s not as fast as some other mecha, but he hits DHC robots like a ton of bricks. *




Shouldn't that be "he hit DHC robot" _(singular)_ .  Gospog's probably trying to be kind to me but really my dice were cursed last night.  It became sort of a running joke -- I only hit an opponent _once_  the whole night, even with the re-rolls granted by the use of "action chips".  

I guess Dr. Hi-Tech botched the operation when he installed Manuel's cybernetic eye "with special targeting augumentation."

At least you know my dice weren't loaded...or if they were they were loaded wrong. 

Seriously though, the session was great fun, and the props really added to it.  I can't wait to read the rest of it.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 10, 2002)

So very true. Dave rolled a "4" something like 7 times. It was awful.

I, however, absorbed all of his luck. I didn't miss once!  In fact, I don't think I ever rolled in single digits once. I felt almost guilty;  my dice have never been this hot.

But it made for a fun game!


----------



## Gospog (Oct 10, 2002)

*Confessions of a Mecha GM*

It's true!  It's all true!

Dave's luck was abysmal.  PC was untouchable!

The other players had more or less average luck, though fluffaderm had some fumbles that made life REALLY interesting for her!!! (keep reading)

Yes, a fun game for one and all.  I will have the next few chapters up as soon as I can, along with more mecha pics, and pics from two of the mecha battles!

Stay tuned!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow! Great stuff, Gospog. The prolog and campaign set up really capture the feal of those old cartoons. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Gospog (Oct 11, 2002)

Cut to a plane ride from DC to California, San Jose Airport, to be exact.  Jake mercilessly harassed one stewardess in-flight, while Johnny Axelrod dissapeared with another in one of the rest rooms.  In both cases, shrieking ensued, but the group arrived in San Jose more or less intact.

One short van ride later, and Force Six was hiking through (and up) the Santa Cruz Mountains.  It was easy going for the most part, until the group came upon a nearly sheer climb of over 40 feet.

Jake:  Just do like I do, I'm an expert climber.

Jake breaks out his climbing gear and procedds to make slow but steady progress up the face.  He reaches the top hardly out of breath and smiling (very unpleasant).

The rest of the group follows suit, with more or less decent competence.  A loose piece of rock, however, betrays Biznitch, who is flung down the sheer face, sliding and slamming a considerable distance from where she started in the first place. The spots where she hits the ground are marked with small droplets of blood.

BIZNITCH:  (censored) !!!!

Jake rappels down and assists her up the rock face, the two of them working together and recovering nicely.

A short while later, Manuel was called upon to employ his wilderness survival skills, leading the group away from some potential mudslides.

As the rain intensifies, the group is facing a deep chasm.  A long rope bridge spans the chasm.  Two men ( or just Cecil) could walk on it side by side.

CECIL: maybe I should--

EVERYONE ELSE: You're going last!!!

Biznitch grows impatient and sprints accross the bridge. She shows amazing dexterity and makes rapid progress.

Manuel and Johnny Axlrod follow her.  Jake and Cecil draw thier weapons, not setting foot on the bridge, and keeping a wary eye on the opposite side of the chasm.

Just before Biznitch reaches the opposite side, a shrill keening is heard.  It sounds almost mechanical, but tortured.  Suddenly, four Dark Horror Core Agents rocket out of the chasm.  They are wearing alien jetpacks!  The jetpacks are the source of the keening noise, and each plugs into the neck of its' wearer.  The DHC agents are gaunt and horrbly ugly.  Three of the agents sport a horn protruding from thier foreheads.  One of the Agents sports three!  Each of them are wearing orange and green jumpsuits, and each carries a laser rifle!

Jake and Cecil are ready!  They let fly with a barrage of blaster bolts that severely wound one of the DHC Agents!  The Agents return fire, but prove to be poor shots.  Biznitch puls her pistol and sets her sights on the three-horned Agent (the leader?).  She taunts him mercilessly.

BIZNITCH:  You want some of this?  Bring it on!

Her ploy to bring him closer to her fails, however, and she receives a laser burn in the shoulder for her trouble.

Meanwhile, Johnny Axelrod runs to the far side of the bridge, and dispatches another DHC Agent.  Jake and Manuel kill two more Agents, and manage to evade injury themselves.

Cecil puts on a burst of speed and makes it to the far side of the bridge, huffing and puffing all the while.

Biznitch has a brilliant idea, with Johnny's help, she ties a lasso in her rope.  One lucky throw later,  she is in a contest of strength with the DHC Leaders' backpack!

Manuel readies a knife , thinking the rope bridge may become an emergency rope ladder for his airborne team mate.

Biznitch is dragged off the ground, into the cliff face, and along the opposite side!  Her agony ends, however, when Cecil lunges forward and grabs her around the waist.  The DHC Agent jerks back in mid-air, reaching the limits of his jetpack.  Jake lines the Agent up in his crosshairs, and showers the jetpack in black blood.

A few applications of first aid later, the group is getting ready to press on, but Biznitch insists on trying out her new jetpack first.  

CECIL: How will you control the damn thing?  It plugged into thier alien brains.

Smiling, Biznitch points to the cyber-jack socket implanted in her neck.  

Biznitch shoulders the jetpack and plugs the cord into her cyber-jack.  Immediately, she is able to take off into the air and zoom around, guiding the jetpack mentally!  Inside Biznitch's mind, the voice that whispers to her is no longer alone.  Something new has taken up residence in her mind.  Something dark, something sinister, something...alien.

Understanding the need to make haste, Biznitch lands and the group starts climbing again, but not before Johnny gets a good look at her face.

JOHNNY AXELROD: Hey, Biznitch, where'd you'd get that massive zit on your forehead?


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 11, 2002)

This is a cool... I am definitely following this....


----------



## Gospog (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks, Tokiwong!

I hope to get the rest of the story up there this weekend, as well as plenty of pics!

And keep reading, things are about to get...interesting.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 11, 2002)

Looks like trouble for Biznitch! Ha! Can't wiat to see how the "jetpack problem" works out.


----------



## Davelozzi (Oct 12, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Looks like trouble for Biznitch! *




You don't know the half of it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 12, 2002)

> You don't know the half of it.




Yeah but guessing is half the fun!


----------



## Gospog (Oct 12, 2002)

*Let's get ready to rumble!!!*

A short hike through the foul weather later, the Omega Ops Center is in view.  From where the group stands, the door appears to be wide open, allowing the storm into the center.  The lights are out. 

Jake, Manuel and Cecil draw weapons and check the perimeter.  Johnny Axelrod draws his pistol and strolls into the dark and 
quiet Omega Center.

In the distance, thunder crashes.  A jagged fork of lightning lights up the sky, and the Omega Center.  The flash illuminates six motionless bodies on the floor of the Center.  The rest of the group files into the Center.  Everyone sees the bodies.

Jake immediately begins to investigate the bodies closely.

JAKE: This is amateur work.  What's the thme to these killings?  Where's the art?  Amateurs.

CECIL:  The art is that DHC Agents killed everyone here.  We should find out why.  Who'd like to check the Centers' computer network, see if they messed with anything?

MANUEL:  I can do that.  Hold on.

Manuel slides a corpse off a rolling chair and sits down in front of a computer terminal.  He begins typing rapidly, row after row of text scrolling accross the screen in front of him.

MANUEL:  Hmm, looks like the DHC Agents were busy here.  They did something to the Omega Scanner.  Can't say what without looking at the scanner itself.   I'll head up to the roof and take a look.  Biznitch, you know Omega Scaners, want to give me a hand?

Biznitch is busy in the corner, having an animated conversation with the new voice in her head.

BIZNITCH: No, they're my-  How sharp?  Big axe...big...

MANUEL: Hey, Biznitch!!

BIZNITCH:  Wha?  What?  Where?  Oh, up on the roof, yes, let's look.  Let's see.

Biznitch and Manuel head up to the roof and begin to dismantle the Omega Scanner.  What they find does not bode well.  

BIZNITCH:  We can reverse this, right?

MANUEL: I think so.  Let's give it a shot.

About ten minutes later, they close the Omega Scaner back up and meet with the rest of the group in the Center.

BIZNITCH:  The Dark Horror Core altered the scanner so that it actually attracts Omega waves, instead of just sensing them.

MANUEL: And at an accelerated rate.  It made for Omega Wave accumulation three times what is normal for normal DHC teleportation.

JAKE:  Why would they want to do that?

MANUEL:  Theoretically, it would-- er, it might, allow a Dark Horror Core Saucer Robot to teleport directly into Earth's atmoshere, instead of in low orbit.

JAKE: And this robot would appear where, exactly?

Johnny Axelrod points out the window of the Center.

JOHNNY: How about right over there?

Everyone turns to look where Johnny is pointing.  An ugly purple glow stains the sky like a bruise.  It pulses and grows brighter.  The repaired Omega Sensor begins beeping frantically.  As Force Six watches, the sky inside the purple glow splits open and disgorges a metal nightmare.

The body of the saucer robot is a black metal hemisphere.  Three long stalks sprout from it, each bearing a hideous, alien metal head.  Two metal claws thrust out from the "front" of the monstrosity, each one razor sharp.  

Force Six stares at the approaching menace, and the new voice in Biznitchs' head whispers a name in her ear.

BIZNITCH:  Tri-Zorg.  That's the Tri-Zorg.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 12, 2002)

looking good, the *Tri-Zorg* seems like it will be fun... and Biznitch is in trouble...


----------



## Gospog (Oct 12, 2002)

Posted by Tokiwong:


> and Biznitch is in trouble





Well, to be exact, Biznitch IS trouble!


I should know, I married her.  


Anyway, I'm hoping to throw a pic of the Tri-Zorg up before continuing.  Unfortuneately, my photographer is sick.  We'll see what happens.

Thanks for following along.  Next:

BACH!  BACH!  BACH!


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2002)

*Just a few Questions...*

I had a few questions on this campaign...

*#1:* Does this campaign use anime "conventions" such as what we would typically see in mecha anime, or is is this mainly as a game with giant robots...  I guess the difference is only relevant to otaku, or anime fans but just wondering...

*#2:* What level are the characters and such, or did I miss that somewhere, are they first level, or mid-level, or something altogether different.

*#3:*  How does combat play out with the Mecha in the D20 system, I have not seen the rules in the _Dungeon_, also any thoughts on the new Mecha D20 supplement from Guardians of Order?

Thanks in advance, I just love mecha games, and so I was just wondering.


----------



## Breakstone (Oct 13, 2002)

Hooray, another Gospog story hour!

Gospog, feel free to e-mail me with any images you want hosted (now and for any situation) at thedisgruntlednome@hotmail.com

And, really, that goes for anyone on the boards.


----------



## Gospog (Oct 13, 2002)

Tsunami,

Thank you, that's awesome!  I'll be sending pics soon.

Tokiwong,

To answer your questions:

1. No, I did not use your typical Anime Mecha conventions.  I got some good advice on them, but neither I nor my friends are Otaku.  I just like giant robots! 

2. I gave each PC 3 levels in a Shadow Chasers class, and one level in a Mecha Crusade prestige class.  This worked out kind of wierd.  It seemed like no one got enough Feats, except the Mecha Shock Trooper (Jake).

3. Combat is the same, more or less, as in "normal" D20.  Except you're wearing 30-foot tall suits of armor that double (or more) your strength.  There are also special rules for missiles and aerial combat, but I kind of glossed over those due to time constraints.

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.  Keep reading, the Mecha action is about to begin!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks for the answers... I can't wait to see how this plays out...


----------



## Gospog (Oct 13, 2002)

Tsunami,

I am having a problem sending you the pics.  It seems to be indicating a storage issue of some kind.  If you could, please take a look at your Inbox and shoot me an E-mail.

gospog@hotmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## Gospog (Oct 13, 2002)

*Some Pics*

Until we get the hosting issue resolved (if there is an issue), you can try these links.  Just remember, I use Tripod, so:

1. You have to Copy and Paste the links into your browsers' address window.

2. I have a tiny bandwidth limit.  You may get an error message, sorry.

Better-hosted pics are coming (Tsunami, you rule!)

OK, here we go:

The Tri-Zorg:
http://gospog.tripod.com/trizorg.jpg

The Wrecker:
http://gospog.tripod.com/wrecker1.jpg

Desert Storm:
http://gospog.tripod.com/desert_storm.jpg

Praetor:
http://gospog.tripod.com/praetor.jpg

Spartan:
http://gospog.tripod.com/spartan.jpg

And I've posted Reaper before, but what the heck:
http://gospog.tripod.com/reaper1.jpg

And here's a shot from the battle.  Pictured are Pirtate Cat (sitting), Dave Lozzi, and my back as I adjust the robots.
http://gospog.tripod.com/battle1.jpg

Sorry if these pics don't load, hang in there!


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2002)

those are great pictures... I love them


----------



## Gospog (Oct 13, 2002)

*Wrasslin' Robots!*

CECIL:  What do we do now?

MANUEL:  We summon our mecha, that's what!

BIZNITCH: Oh, goody!!!!

As a group, the heroes run outside of the station and reach up to touch the fetish hanging from each of thier necks.

There is a loud popping noise, followed by four more just like it.  The mecha transfer process works!
Force Six wastes no time in climbing into the mecha and jacking into the controls.  Five metals giants come to life on the side of the mountian.  As one, they stride forward to face the Tri-Zorg!

Biznitch in Wrecker runs forward, looking for a clear shot at the alien.  Reaper (piloted by Jake) uses his boot thrusters to jump behind a copse of trees, drawing closer to the enemy.

The Tri-Zorg is not shy about closing the distance between them.  It floats forward and shoots a giant green laser beam out of one of its' heads.  Spartan steps up and takes the blast on his ballistic shield.

Praetor flies forward to back up his team mates.  Manuel, in Desert Storm, lets loose a barrage from his Comet gatling laser, but misses the mark, the laser bolts blasting huge gouges in the mountainside.

Reaper runs forward, reducing the distance betwenn it and the Tri-Zorg to a few feet.  Reapers' laser scythe sparks to life and is swung into the bulbous armor of the alien.  Black metal screams with a horrible shriek as a large gash is torn in the Tri-Zorg's side.

CECIL: Look, he tore a hole in the thing, I think I see a--

BIZNITCH:  An entrance!!

CECIL:  Wha-??

Suddenly the hatch to Wrecker pops open.  Biznitch flies out on her jetpack!  She rockets over and clings to one of the Tri-Zorgs' necks, trying desperately to reach her "entrance".

The Tri-Zorg, for it's part, is immediately concerned with Reaper.  From it's right-most head, black flame gouts out, bathing Reaper in strange alien energies.  The mecha, however, seems unscathed.

Desert Storm takes this opportunity to jump into the sky, assisted by it's boot thrusters and fire another barrage at the saucer robot.  The fullisade of shots misses, making life very uncomfortable for Biznitch, but missing her as well.

Reaper wraps his arms around the head and neck that just shot black flames at him.  He flexes the legs of his mecha, straining to tear the neck out of it's socket.  A shower of sparks accompany his efforts, but the neck stays attacked to the bulbous robots' body.  It slumps over, however, permanantly out of commision.

Desert Storm stomps over to the cover of nearby trees.  He then unleashes his Puma Pop-up cannon on the saucer robot, decimating the forest, but failing to hurt the alien.

Meanwhile, Praetor and Spartan have kept busy.  Working together, they have lifted the now-vacant Wrecker from the ground!  As the other pilots watch in shock, they fly towards the Tri-Zorg, releasing Wrecker and pulling up at the last second!

Biznitch sees what's coming and rockets to safety on a nearby ledge.  Reaper likewise pilots his mecha away from the impending "mecha-wreck".

With a resounding crash louder than any thunder, Wrecker crashes into the Tri-Zorg!  Both robots crash to the ground, with Wrecker on top.  The Tri-Zorg is pinned to the ground under the heavy mecha.

This is too good for Reaper to pass up.  The laser scythe flares to life again.

JAKE: One can opener, coming up!

The laser scythe tears into the vulnerable hover motors on the underside of the Tri-Zorg.  There is a massive explosion as alien metal screams in protest!

Meanwhile, Biznitch takes the opportunity to rocket back to her mecha and climb inside.  The Tri-Zorg tries to break her hold, but she flexes Wreckers' arms in a death grip, keeping it pinned to the ground.

Reaper strikes again, taking a terrible toll on the alien robot.  Biznitch maneuvers Wreckers' gatling laser so that the barrels are pressing into the side of the saucer robot.

JAKE: When these things are destroyed...don't they...

CECIL:  Explode?  Yes.

BIZNITCH: Say goodnight, bitch!

Reaper rockets away from the thrashing Tri-Zorg and Wrecker.  Wrecker opens fire, blowing massive pieces of alien machinery out the opposite side of the alien robot.  Biznitch rolls Wrecker away just in time.  The Tri-Zorg stretches, horrible pressure inside of it, causing it to swell and shrink.  Finally, it blows up in a giant 
fireball, setting what little vegetation is left in the area on fire.  Praetor and Spartan are still airborne, and dodge small pieces of metal debris.

JAKE: Well, I'd have to say--

Jake's comment is cut short by an urgent transmission from HQ.
"Force Six, this is HQ with a Code Red emergency!  Return to Washington immediately.  A Dark Horror Core agent has stolen an experimental new mecha.  It is called the Skyfire and combines the best features of a jet fighter and a Mecha combat robot.  This new mecha is extremely deadly!  Radar tracking indicates that the Skyfire is headed directly for the Omega Scanner based in the nations’ capitol!"

JOHNNY: DO we know how a DHC Agent got into Force Six HQ, by chance?

"The DHC agent must have been a deep plant.  He knew all of Force Six’s codes and procedures.  He even disabled perimeter defenses when he stole the Skyfire!  
There is no one in the world able to take Skyfire on…except you!  We need you here now!"

CECIL:  Even in Praetor, the trip back to DC would take six hours.

JAKE:  I guess we'll have to test "mecha transport" on live subjects.

BIZNITCH: (reaching for fetish) Race you home!


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2002)

Awesome... Mecha action at its best.... hope they can handle the *Skyfire*....


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 13, 2002)

Ahh yes...whenever someone says "Don't ever do this, it would be bad", of _course_ Our Heroes are going to have to do it to save the day!

Skyfire eh? Jet fighter/robot?  I see you're raiding Transformers as well as Force Five...

Too bad Biznitch's going for the entrance didn't work.  Imagine showing up in a captured Dark Horror saucer 'bot!  (You might worry the conventional forces, I guess.)

Put me down as in favor of a Godzilla-esque fight in the streets of DC!

J


----------



## Gospog (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey, thanks for weighing in, Doc N!

Yeah, I ripped off >all< the robots!!!  No shame here.  It's all good.

As far as jacking the Tri-Zorg, Biznitch's player was allowed a Knowlegde:Mecha roll to remember that DHC robots are always crewed by crews of 4-8 aliens.  Although it should be pointed out that upon learning this, she tried even harder to get into the Tri-Zorg.

Pretty sure she wanted to take command of the crew!  Those whispering alien voices...getting stronger...

Just wait till you see the next scene!


----------



## Razamir (Oct 15, 2002)

Great stuff Gospog! Just got caught up on the few story hours I read. Now I got one to add to my list! Thank you.

Also. Why did you pick the San Jose/ Santa Cruz mountains area for this adventure? I keep staring out the window at the S.C. Mountains and imagining huge mechs fighting a giant three eyed saucer.



Raz


----------



## Gospog (Oct 15, 2002)

Raz,

Thanks for your feedback!

As for the SC Mountain location, although I live in MA now, I spent 4 years living in Mountain View.  I went hiking and camping in the SC Mountains a few times, so they are the only mountains I feel comfortable describing with any kind of accuracy.

Similarly, when I run the Buffy-esque Shadow Chasers, I set it in the same area, specifically Sunnyvale.  

Stay tuned, the explosive finale is coming soon!!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 15, 2002)

> Stay tuned, the explosive finale is coming soon!!!




 This is a great story hour, can't wait to see how it turns out!

I just got the Mecha Crusade rules myself the other day and reading this is giving me some major insperation.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 15, 2002)

Not only was my to-hit die rolling well, my damage dice were just plain singing. I was rolling much higher than average rolls. Maybe it was to make up for being sick as a dog with a bad cold.

It's worth pointing out here that Gospog is amongst the most talented miniature craftsmen I have the pleasure of knowing. When he doesn't have the right miniature or prop, he just makes one. And that, my friends, is cool.

The next part was fun. Look for a judicious application of the intimidation/bluff skill!


----------



## Gospog (Oct 15, 2002)

*Endgame!*

Time stops. Space stretches, distorts and unravels with a thoudsand screams of protest.  Five stomachs lurch.  Five minds struggle to adjust.  And in the heart of the nations' capitol, five giant mecha suddenly materialize!

JAKE: Well, that sucked.

CECIL: A lot.

In Biznitches mind, the trip from California was much harder...at least for her.  The whispering sound in her head became a loud voice, the voice became a shout, the shout became a mantra.  The mantra became...instructions.  Due to the blinding pain in her forehead, Biznitch removes her helmet.

BIZNITCH: Kill, kill, kill!!!

MANUEL: Hang in there, Biznitch.  This is where Skyfire and that DHC Agent are headed.  Any second now, and he'll be coming to us!

BIZNITCH: Kill, kill, kill!!! Destroy!

MANUEL: Look, here it comes...fast!

In the distance, a red and white speck is growing.   It's a jet fighter.  As the heroes watch, its' parts start to shift, rotate and move into new positions.  It's not a jet fighter at all!  It's a mecha!

 It slowly takes the shape of a mecha.   It stands a good 12-15 feet taller than the mechas of Force Six. It is built  like a man-shaped mecha would be, but a cockpit can clearly be seen on its' chest, and wings spread from either shoulder.   In one hand, it holds a large rifle. Missles rest on each wing.

Desert Storm gets the party started, opening up with his Comet Gatling Laser.  The shots all either miss or bounce harmlessly off the red and white armor of Skyfire.

Reaper runs forward, hoping to close the distance quickly.

Praetor opens up with his Puma laser turret, striking Skyfire, but to no avail!

Skyfire launches a missile, it streaks out, hitting Spartan on his shield, and enveloping him in a cloud of plasma.  Spartan's armor holds, however, and he regains his feet mostly intact.

Inside Wrecker, a battle of wills has been taking place.  Biznitch's mind, not too stable at the best of times, has been battling the dark urges of the Dark Horror Core infection resident in her brain.  One of them just lost.

BIZNITCH:  Destroy!!

Wrecker turns in place, and is now facing the building that houses the Omega Center in DC.  She begins shooting large chunks out of it with her Gatling Laser!

Inside Spartan, Johnny Axelrod snaps.  He has been shot time and again on this mission, and has yet to come out ahead in any respect.  No one ever gives him the respect he deserves.  Screw his parole, he's going out in style!

JOHNNY AXELROD: Yeah! Destroy!

Spartan turns and unleashes a blast from his laser cannon at Desert Storm!

MANUEL & CECIL: What???

Meanwhile, Reaper has dodged a few laser blasts and closed the distance with Skyfire.  He fires up his laser scythe, and swings his arm back--

Just then, an emergency broadcast from HQ cuts across all channels:
"Force Six, stand down. We just reviewed the security tapes from HQ.  That's not a DHC agent you're fighting.  It's Timothy Hawkins!  He's gone completely crazy!  He must be stopped, but you can't kill him.  If you kill the only hero of the Dark Horror War, it could demoralize the entire planet!"

"One piece of good news: We managed to break into the comm channel Hawkins is using.  Turn to channel 9-7 on your comm unit to talk to him."

Wrecker keeps blasting away at the DC Omega Center.  Desert Storm backs up from Spartan, using local monuments to obstruct his line of sight. 

Praetor files in to the air, and swoops around, smashing his legs into Spartan, knocking him prone.

In the cockpit of Reaper, Jake opens comm channel 7-9 to Timothy Hawkins. 

JAKE: Dr. Hawkins, do you hear me?  

SKYFIRE: I hear omega waves in my head.

JAKE: Good.  Now listen very carefully.  If you do not shut down Skyfire right now, I am going to skin your son alive.  Am I making myself clear?

Skyfire's rifle comes up, the barrel inches away from Reaper.  The giant mecha trembles, the arm drops, and the lights on the mecha go out.  As if in slow motion, Skyfire topples backwards onto the ground with a crash.  The threat pacified, Reaper turns around to congratulate his companions.

REAPER: What the hell?!?!?

Praetor is knocking Spartan to the ground again, Desert Storm is laying down suppressive fire on both Spartan and Wrecker.  Wrecker has all but decimated the DC Omega Center!

For the final time, the voice of HQ is relayed over thier comm units.
"Invoking protocol beta."

A faint hissing noise accompanies the gas that floods each Force Six cockpit.  One by one, Force Six falls deeply asleep...

AFTERMATH:

147 levels below ground level, Biznitch lies strapped to an operating table.  Omega Force scientists approach her with needles and bone-saws...

One level below that Johnny Axelrod tries to explain that he doesn't belong in prison.  He was being mind-controlled by aliens, too.  The only person who can hear him is his new boyfriend, Bubba, and he isn't listening.

Time magazine honors the heroes of Force Six.  Cecil gives a touching interview about his time in Force Six and the two friends, so dear to him, that died in action against the Dark Horror Core.

Jake appears in a related article, speaking to children all over the world about the importance of safety in the home.

Manuel has some extremely vehement feedback for both the makers of Comet Gatling Lasers and the doctor who installed his cybernetic eye targeter.  He ends up with a new cybernetic eye (upgraded for free, of course) and is now the spokesman for new and improved Comet Lasers.

Earth is safe again.  At least until the next time the Dark Horror Core threatens.   But Force Six will be there, standing tall against the alien menace.  They are, by the way, accepting applications.

THE END


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 16, 2002)

That was cool... I liked it... that rocked Gospog... Mecha are cool... sheesh that was wicked...


----------



## Breakstone (Oct 16, 2002)

Heh heh heh... an ironic yet awesome ending.

I give you my applaud, Gospog!

(various sounds of clapping)


----------



## Gospog (Oct 16, 2002)

*End notes.*

Thanks to everyone who's posted!  I'm glad you like.

A couple of things I think might need clarification:

1. Tim Hawkins went crazy and decided that the Omega Scanners actually >attract< DHC saucer robots.  SO he stole Skyfire and attacked them.

2.  There was no hidden gas emitter in Skyfire, as it was a prototype, and not quite finished.


----------



## Razamir (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice ending  Gospog! The Tim Hawkins twist was killer. Really nice work on the minis. In fact I was so inspired by this storyhour that my group will have a one-shot Mecha Crusade game next Saturday. I am franticly finishing some Gundam Wing models so my group will have figures to use. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Is this the only tale of Force Six or is there more to come?

Also.... When do you plan on running Shadow Chasers based in Sunnyvale? I'm a huge Buffy fan and I work in Sunnyvale (live in Campbell) I'd love to read it.


Raz


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 16, 2002)

Great story, Gospog, i hope in the future you can hook us up with some more cool stuff to read.


----------



## Gospog (Oct 18, 2002)

*Cool!*

Razamir, that's great news!  Hope your game is a blast!

And to everone who posted, thank you.

I'm sure I'll post more Story Hours, though I don't know if they will be Mecha Crusade specifically. 

Shadow Chasers is a possibility.  We play a lot of different games, some D20, some not.  I'll see what my players are clamoring for.

And for anyone who enjoyed this Story Hour, my Omega World Story Hour is out there somewhere still.  And a looong time ago, I posted a Dying Earth Story Hour that was also a hoot.

If I know me, the next cool D20 mini-game in Polyhedron is sure to spawn another exciting Gospog Story Hour!  Thanks again.


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Cool!*



			
				Gospog said:
			
		

> *If I know me, the next cool D20 mini-game in Polyhedron is sure to spawn another exciting Gospog Story Hour!  Thanks again. *




So why haven't we seen a Thunderball Rally Story Hour eh? Especially since they put out rules for playing orangutans!

J
ook!


----------



## Gospog (Oct 19, 2002)

*Monkey Racing!*

Well, Dr. Nuncheon, it's funny you should mention that.  I was recently kicking around ideas on how to run Thunderball Rally at a certain game convention taking place in my home next year.  

(Special thanks to Pirate Cat for giving me a great idea for NPCs)

With any luck, you can attend this year, and see the drag-racing orangutangs for yourself.

BTW, I'd like to run a Pulp Heroes one-shot soon, for some of the "local characters", so stay tuned!


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Monkey Racing!*



			
				Gospog said:
			
		

> *Well, Dr. Nuncheon, it's funny you should mention that.  I was recently kicking around ideas on how to run Thunderball Rally at a certain game convention taking place in my home next year.
> 
> (Special thanks to Pirate Cat for giving me a great idea for NPCs)
> 
> With any luck, you can attend this year, and see the drag-racing orangutangs for yourself.*




See?

*PLAY!*

J
ook!


----------

